# Hitting HRBT tonight



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Thinking of hitting HRBT tonight for some stripers :fishing:and flatties.
Anybody goin to be out?


jerry


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Got out of the house about 7 last night and launched by 8:30.
Paddled over to the spot ,tossed out ,pumped twice and fish on . Pulled in a short flattie at 14" ,cuaght a few more till my friend basstardo showed up. Last of the tide was going out which would mean a nice paddle back later.
Hit the light lines for awhile but no luck so back to the flatties.
How says they don't bite at night, caught 14 the biggest being 16 1/2.
score:
14 flatties
2 doz crockers
4 crabs
1 grey trout
Worked red jigs w/ gulp grubs and sqiud


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

I envy you for living close to the water. When you said red jigs, do you mean read jighead or Red Fish magic?

Joe


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

ComeOnFish said:


> I envy you for living close to the water. When you said red jigs, do you mean read jighead or Red Fish magic?
> 
> Joe


Red Jigheads Joe the same one's I was useing last sat with you


----------



## fishingman88 (Apr 23, 2008)

Jerry,

I got my kayak today and picked up some gear. Just need to finish rigging my yak. Hopefully I'll see you out at the HRBT this summer. Trying to hook up on some stripers. Where do you park and launch from most of the time?

Chung


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

For the HRBT I've launching at WBS ramp and paddling the 20 min to the bridge


----------



## richardbb85 (Apr 18, 2009)

ComeOnFish said:


> *I envy you for living close to the water*. When you said red jigs, do you mean read jighead or Red Fish magic?
> 
> Joe


i know right


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

:d


richardbb85 said:


> i know right


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

*Heres the two biggest*

15"








16"


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

I love the big center hatch. But where are the flounders?

joe


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

ComeOnFish said:


> I love the big center hatch. But where are the flounders?
> 
> joe


Sorry about that Joe , I'll make it up to you when I head over to the eastern shore sun to hunt the biggins


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

O Shin Rin said:


> Sorry about that Joe , I'll make it up to you when I head over to the eastern shore sun to hunt the biggins


Eastern Shore? When?


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

ComeOnFish said:


> Eastern Shore? When?


Sun at KP


----------

